# Tolkien's Use of Poetry - And Ours



## Ent (Dec 2, 2022)

TOLKIEN’s USE OF POETRY - AND OURS

In daily use he handled them, not seeing them as specialty.
By verse or song he'd weave his words, fitting them to help us see
the things at hand
that were so grand
they should be shared rhythmically.

His stories written out this way provide a depth most oft ignored,
increasing interest on the way, helping readers not be bored,
because you see
a long story
with variation ought be shored.

As he wrote in days gone by, 'Good writing starts with the right word',
and speaking too should be done well, with words we can be sure are heard,
as long as we,
both you and me,
use words we know cannot be blurred.

I wish that all could see the gain the use of verse can often bring;
how through it thoughts can be brought home like hearing royal choir sing.
But as we know
most just won't show
they have a gift to let verse ring.

So let us build our word army and fully grasp each one within
to such a depth we easily marshal them and build a din
which is so clear
all those who hear
may be encouraged to begin.


----------

